# Summit/Portage area Hunter ed classes



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I have put in my schedule for my hunter ed classes up until September. first one will be the 14th and 15th of March. If anyone wants a more private or group (boyscouts, church, hunting club) class, let me know and we can schedule it.

Schedule 6-10p on Fri, 9-6 on Sat
March 14-15
March 28-29
April 4-5
Aug 15-16
Sept 19-20


I will also be having a Home completion course in June on the 14th, 9am - 6pm. This course format has the student getting the workbook ahead of time (by calling 1-800-wildlife) and filling in all the questions, then getting one days hands on training and a test.

Anyone interested in scheduling a class for their family or group please contact me at 330-212-3650. The courses are free of charge as is all materials except your lunch on Saturday (bring your own).

Good luck and safe hunting.
Huntinbull
John Michaels


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Back To Top


----------



## zyklonjed (Aug 10, 2004)

John, I would love to have my daughter take this class March 28 and 29th. She will be 10 in May. As long as I don't have to deliver mattresses to pay for the class!


----------



## Shawn Philbrick (Jan 5, 2007)

where are these held?


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Zyklonjed, classes are free, just show up.

Shawn, They are held at the church I attend. It is located on Northwest Ave, about 1/2 to 3/4 mile from Tallmadge circle. On the left if you are coming from the circle.

Hope to see you guys there.

Huntinbull


----------

